# Creative X-Fi Mikrofon Boost?



## Minga_Bua (12. Dezember 2008)

Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich die Option finde?
Suchem ich dumm und dämlich


----------



## Hackslash (12. Dezember 2008)

(Spielmodus) Lautstärkefenster > bei REC auf Mikrofon stellen > auf das + drücken > Mikrofon +20 db Anhebung

falls treiber cd nicht vorhanden (bei bulk)
BadBoyforum Profile, BadBoyforum Details - FileFront.com


mfg


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. Dezember 2008)

Hab aktuelle Treiber. Aber die boost option krieg ich net


----------



## Hackslash (13. Dezember 2008)

Sieht so aus.
guckst du anhang


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. Dezember 2008)

Genau dieses "+" habe ich nicht. Es taucht manchmal auf während ich die lautstätrke hoch und runter drehe.. aber es bleibt nie da..


----------



## Hackslash (13. Dezember 2008)

ähm okay das is ******** ^^
installier mal treiber vllt. testhalber komplett neu die zicken manchmal


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. Dezember 2008)

Schon gemacht 
Man wofür geb ich so viel Kohle für so ne sopundkarte aus wo dann nix klappt?  
Meine alte 10 Euro karte hatte da keine probleme ^^


----------



## Hackslash (13. Dezember 2008)

hmm eigentlich sind die Soundkarten extrem geil nur einziges Problem ist das ewige scheiss neustarten bei der Treiberinstallation...


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. Dezember 2008)

Noch jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. Dezember 2008)

Und immermalwieder kommt son permanentes knacken dazu..


----------



## Scottie (26. Januar 2009)

Hab auch seit ein paar Wochen eine X-Fi Titanium PCIe und auch keine Option um die Mikrofonverstärkung anzupassen wie bei den "alten" Karten.
Bin in TS oder auf Skype nur noch halbso gut zu verstehen wie bei meinem alten PC. Stehe kurz davor eine alte Audigy einzubauen...
Weiß vielleicht jemand inzwischen warum die Titanium keinen Mikro Boost hat?


----------



## HeX (26. Januar 2009)

liegt vielleicht daran das die Titanium einen anschluss für linein und mic hat, glaube aber unter xo hatte ich nen mic bosst und unter vista hab ich den nicht mehr... ist eigentlich egal bin im ts auch so mehr als laut genug


----------



## Scottie (26. Januar 2009)

Das Mikro ist natürlich in dem dafür vorgesehen Eingang. Darum geht's auch in dem Thread nicht.
Die Frage war, ob es inzwischen eine Lösung für die fehlende Lautstärkeanhebung gibt.
Bei dem X-Fi Titanium Treiber haben sie den nämlich wegoptimiert und dadurch ist die MiC-Lautstärke im Vergleich zu alten Karten, wie Audigy oder X-Fi Music, nämlich viel viel leiser.
Der Creative Treiber auf deren Downloadseiten ist nämlich immer noch von August 2008 und eher suboptimal bzgl. Mic Lautstärke.
Achja - System ist Win XP sp3


----------

